

Ask HN: Who Is Hiring (For Freelance/Part Time Remote Work) March 2011. - RDDavies

As with the last one I made, I figure this would be useful for those of us who work 9-5s for BigCo, Incs, but would like to be involved with startups/other more interesting work in our off-hours.
======
benradler
I'm always looking for part-timers to help with web development projects on
the side. My gigs vary widely, so shoot me an email at ben@benradler.com with
a portfolio or resume and we'll talk (:

------
_pius
This thread seems to have caught on earlier:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270791>

